
Asynchronous Task Queue with Django, Celery and AWS SQS - rodolfolottin
https://cheesecakelabs.com/blog/asynchronous-task-queue-django-celery-aws-sqs/
======
mgraciettiMGR
I think it's worth sharing this repo as well:
[https://github.com/rodolfolottin/django-sqs-celery-
template](https://github.com/rodolfolottin/django-sqs-celery-template)

------
douglasgimli
Great content, simple and useful. Loved!

------
karranb
Very interesting!

